# bits and pieces



## Le Bélier

Is there a generally accepted fixed phrase to translate _"bits and pieces"_?  I looked for each word separately and found things like חלק, חתיכה, and מנה.  I think that חתיכה will work for _pieces_, but neither of the others seems to convey _bits_, at least not to me, because _bits _of something are usually smaller than _pieces_.  Any suggestions?


----------



## lior

Hey, I am not familiar with the phrase "bits and pieces".
A good hebrew-english dictionary called Morfix (milon. morfix. co. il/ - omit the spaces, I'm still not allowed to post urls), translated this into כל מיני, which is "all sorts of things".
I've looked for a definition of "bits and pieces" in the internet and came up with "small things" or "odds and ends", and כל מיני is a pretty good translation, but not as accurate as the english phrase.
In that case, the best translation I can come up with is פִּיצֶ'פְקס which is actually in Yiddish. It is widely used nowadays in hebrew slang.
Another lame translation to hebrew would be שונות (miscellaneous).

Lior.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

You can use גזרים or גזרי גזרים.


----------



## lior

בעל-חלומות said:


> You can use גזרים or גזרי גזרים.


 
I'm not sure this translation is correct. 
It is an excellent literal translation, but to my understanding the phrase meaning is "all kind of little things".


----------



## Nunty

Le Bélier, "bits and pieces" can be used in very different situations, and I think the Hebrew expression probably depends on the situation. Can you give a couple of examples of what you're looking for?


----------



## Le Bélier

Nun-Translator said:


> Le Bélier, "bits and pieces" can be used in very different situations, and I think the Hebrew expression probably depends on the situation. Can you give a couple of examples of what you're looking for?



Of course, context being everything!   In this particular case, the subject material is about differing philosophies, and how a specific individual's personal philosophy is often derived by _bits and pieces _of other philosophies.  Heavy, huh?  As an aside, I noticed that in a French translation,  _pieces _is used very literally (morceaux), which kind of brings me back to חתיכה.


----------



## scriptum

Le Bélier said:


> ...a specific individual's personal philosophy is often derived by _bits and pieces _of other philosophies. Heavy, huh? As an aside, I noticed that in a French translation, _pieces _is used very literally (morceaux), which kind of brings me back to חתיכה.


How about:

לעתים קרובות, השקפת עולם אישית ופרטית מהווה לקט אקראי / בליל / עירבוביה / תערובת / מחרוזת חסרת סדר של דעות פילוסופיות שונות ומשונות


----------



## Le Bélier

Thanks, scriptum.  It seems very nice, almost poetic.  I think that I was aiming for something more like a conversation between friends (yeah, I didn't make that clear), but this gives me some more ideas to work with.


----------



## Nunty

עירבוביה and תערובת are middle register words that might meet your needs, Le Bélier. (I also like all of Scriptum's ideas, especially מחרוזת חסרת סדר.)


----------



## scriptum

Le Bélier said:


> I think that I was aiming for something more like a conversation between friends


 
Other possibilities:
שיירי / שאריות / תפזורת / רסיסי / שברי דעות פילוסופיות.ש
In my opinion, the most appropriate word here would be שעטנז. 
Stylistically, it belongs to a rather high register, but it has a somewhat slighting connotation, which seems to serve Le Bélier's purpose.


----------



## Nunty

Of course Le Bélier will have to speak for himself, but I didn't pick up any slight in "bits and pieces". Then again, I don't seem to have native fluency in any language any more.


----------



## scriptum

Nun-Translator said:


> Of course Le Bélier will have to speak for himself, but I didn't pick up any slight in "bits and pieces". Then again, I don't seem to have native fluency in any language any more.


I don't think this is a linguistic problem. With regard to philosophical opinions, "bits and pieces" would sound a little bit negative in any language.


----------



## Nunty

scriptum said:


> I don't think this is a linguistic problem. With regard to philosophical opinions, "bits and pieces" would sound a little bit negative in any language.


Ah, I do know about philosophy and I would respectfully disagree with you here. I don't want to stray too far from WR guidelines, but you might take a look at this or this (scroll down for the second one). If it was good enough for these people (separated by 1700 years or so), it's good enough for our dear colleague.


----------



## scriptum

Thanks for the links, Nun-Translator. Now I am really curious about your opinion, Le Bélier.


----------

